
Never Hire Job Hoppers. Never. They Make Terrible Employees - ableal
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-suster-never-hire-job-hoppers-never-they-make-terrible-employees-2010-4
======
madair
Analogues, just as right, mostly wrong:

"Never join a startup. Never. They make terrible employers." (i.e. god
complexes, lies, broken promises, dumb ideas, untested leadership)

"Never join a publicly traded company. Never. They make terrible employers."
(i.e. quarterly earnings statement syndrome, god complexes, layoffs, corporate
culture, brain-dead middle management, political infighting)

------
ableal
The piece itself is not bad, and has food for thought, but I was surprised at
the good quality of most opposing comments (now up to 16).

~~~
hga
Agreed with the latter, there are some truly great opposing comments and the
signal to noise ratio is pretty high (very high for this topic).

"'Goldilocks' hiring guys", the poor guy who's had to move every year due to
his wife's work, the "SGI Syndrome" (inability to leave the culture of a long
term employer behind, very relevant WRT to Sun today), some fields are
different; all great stuff in addition to the usual but generally well told.

------
bdfh42
This is the third time (at least, as I do not see every post by a long chalk)
that this self same item has been posted to HN in the last 48 hours.

~~~
ableal
Sorry about that. I only happened to see the original (author's blog, I think)
get 'dead'ed for some reason a couple of days ago, and liked the comments on
BI, which in average seemed exceptionally well thought out and presented.

